# Impressed by enroute's Monaco



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure which model but it certainly was comfortable reclining on the cream leather sofa in the slideout with our red wine and crisps. 

I gather not many people get to see inside it so thanks Graham and Moira once again.

Great hearing of the Monaco service ctr experiences in the US. However we still slept soundly that evening in our 2 berth without sans VW.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Hamps

You were being targeted mate, they are putting it up for sale soon. Lock your wallet away :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

You're welcome, it was a very enjoyable evening. Thanks for the crisps. In fact we had a great week at the Warren Farm Rally.

Stewart, how can you be so cynical? 

Anyway, since you mentioned it:
We will be selling our 2006 Monaco Diplomat 38PST at the end of this year. We have lived in it for 2 years now, & it is immaculate. In fact it is better than the day we picked it up from the dealer in California.

I will be posting an advert in the Classifieds section, but in the meantime, if anybody is interested, please send PM, & I can send more info.

Meanwhile, if anyone sees us, please knock & say hello.


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

By the way, thanks Stew for the advice on using Firefox & Onspeed.

Graeme


----------

